# WW2 Gas Mask Dump (Plymouth)



## Dark Descent (Sep 17, 2012)

Found this with help from a brilliant website, despite looking like a normal old crappy quarry from a distance, only when you get close to it will you notice it is something rather extraordinary. This old quarry is full of parts of world war gas masks, mainly filters. This is by far one of the most unusual sites i have been to and certainly one of the most mysterious. Anyway enough of the chit chat and on with the pics:
Sorry their quality are not great as it was raining and i needed to escape as soon as possible.

















thanks for looking.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 17, 2012)

ahhh this is facinating...what a find!!


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 17, 2012)

What a gasssssssssss...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Thats certainly very different!


----------



## John_D (Sep 17, 2012)

The filters are probably dumped like that because they contain asbestos. :icon_evil See HERE for more info.


----------



## AndyC (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonderful stuff. I want to go there. Now.


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 17, 2012)

John_D said:


> The filters are probably dumped like that because they contain asbestos. :icon_evil See HERE for more info.



just remembered that, shouldnt be dumped like this then!!! :L


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool find! Was waiting for this! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Bunker Bill (Sep 18, 2012)

Well thats differant, great find


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2012)

What a frighting find! thanks for sharing.


----------



## shane.c (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats unusal what a find,


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 18, 2012)

*Blimey! There must be thousands of em...*


----------



## maxmix (Sep 18, 2012)

Very unusual indeed, thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2012)

That's a real curiousity, thanks.


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 19, 2012)

really nice find pitty about the rain. 
found something similer a year or so back.​





creepy looking things i think...


----------



## John_D (Sep 19, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> really nice find pitty about the rain.
> found something similer a year or so back.​
> 
> 
> ...


 The subtle difference is those ones have not got the asbestos filled filters still with them, now we know where the filters were (illegally) dumped.


----------



## Jet48 (Sep 19, 2012)

What a stange find Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 19, 2012)

John_D said:


> The subtle difference is those ones have not got the asbestos filled filters still with them, now we know where the filters were (illegally) dumped.



unfortunately its not illegal if the government do it :L


----------



## John_D (Sep 19, 2012)

S-10 hunter said:


> unfortunately its not illegal if the government do it :L



That might be worth disputing


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 4, 2012)

What a find! Can you imagine the possible environmental risks? I don't know anything about asbestos, but seeing something like that scares the crap out of me. 

I hope there isn't any residential sites nearby. 

Great shots x


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 4, 2012)

Wonder how many more sites there are like this? there has to be a few.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 4, 2012)

UrbexMami said:


> What a find! Can you imagine the possible environmental risks? I don't know anything about asbestos, but seeing something like that scares the crap out of me.
> 
> I hope there isn't any residential sites nearby.
> 
> Great shots x



Put it this way, I watched the guy's clearing the asbestos out of Farimile Hospital. It was double bagged and placed in a container. I asked what happened to it and was told it got buried. Seeing that I can believe it.


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 4, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Put it this way, I watched the guy's clearing the asbestos out of Farimile Hospital. It was double bagged and placed in a container. I asked what happened to it and was told it got buried. Seeing that I can believe it.



REALLY? You can pay a fortune for asbestos removal and all they do is bury it!?!?! Where the hell is the sense in that! 
I thought they burnt it or something. Destroyed it completely, not leave it to decompose in the ground. Shocking. :icon_evil


----------



## John_D (Nov 4, 2012)

UrbexMami said:


> REALLY? You can pay a fortune for asbestos removal and all they do is bury it!?!?! Where the hell is the sense in that!
> I thought they burnt it or something. Destroyed it completely, not leave it to decompose in the ground. Shocking. :icon_evil


 You would have a bit of a job destroying asbestos with fire Burying it is probably the best bet but it should be in a place that it can be buried deep enough with no chance of it being disturbed again (and obviously documented as to where it is).


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Asbestos! We're all going to die! They actually look like filter canisters from WW1 gas masks, which would have contained charcoal as can be clearly seen in the pics...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 5, 2012)

The burial of all types of waste asbestos, in properly classified land fill sites, is the only way to deal with this very hazardous material. Usually a 3 metre backfill of clean heavy soil is placed over each burial and the area eventually grassed over. As anybody who ever considers entering buildings containing asbestos should already know, the very properties that made it indispensable to industry mean that it does not degrade or decompose. All exposed asbestos should be considered dangerous unless it is contained in an impermeable membrane or is completely wetted through.

Unfortunately this site was probably initiated before the present asbestos disposal rules came into force. It appears to have suffered, like a number of other dangerous waste sites, from land slippage due to the recent very prolonged wet spell or some rather stupid soil reclamation. No matter how the items came to be dumped, I hope that the finder(s) have reported this to the local environmental health department so that the site can be made safe.

I worked for 30 plus years in an industry that historically used vast amounts of asbestos materials, no doubt many of you have used their services over the years, during that working period the handling and removal of asbestos products became more and more stringent and yet in recent years I have seen an increasing number of colleagues be diagnosed with and die from mesothelioma. Just remember that walking around a contaminated building will stir up fibres that can cling to your clothing and be then transported into your home environment. Wearing a suitable? mask might protect you, but what is going to protect your loved ones from the fibres you release into the home environment? Anybody who thinks I am being over dramatic should do some proper informed research or talk to somebody who has been affected by this insidious illness.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 5, 2012)

Goldie87 said:


> Asbestos! We're all going to die! They actually look like filter canisters from WW1 gas masks, which would have contained charcoal as can be clearly seen in the pics...



The standard infantry type respirator canister was used in WW1 and WW11. Both the civilian round canister and the MOD oval canister contain asbestos pre - filters and sealing rings as well as the activated charcoal that contained (removed from the air stream) the poisonous gas.


----------



## RedDave (Nov 7, 2012)

There was a dump (signposted "private coup") in Inchinnan containing WW2 gas masks and helmets at grid reference NS465707 on OS map NS47, which myself and some friends discovered while out exploring in the late 1960s. I took home a few of the ones in better condition.


----------

